# I'm hot for Elastigirl



## The Shaman (Oct 10, 2005)

I experienced a curious phenomenon the other night - my wife and I were watching _The Incredibles_ and I found myself aroused by the sight of Elastigirl.

That insouciant smile. That coppery-red hair. Those perky bazooms. That _flexxxibility_...

*_sigh_*

Yes, I'm lusting after a cartoon character. Gawd help me.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Oct 10, 2005)

Somehow, I doubt you're alone. Just honest.

Demiurge out.


----------



## DragonSword (Oct 10, 2005)

[stunned disbelief]

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

[/stunned disbelief]


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

Ask your wife to try to be that flexable


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 10, 2005)

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> Somehow, I doubt you're alone. Just honest.



True story: I used to have the hots for Jasmine when I was a teenager.


----------



## JediSoth (Oct 10, 2005)

You should read the posts on the subject at the Internet Movie Database. Wow, talk about people who need help (I mean the people who responde to the folks asking if anyone else found Elastigirl attractive).

Animators consciously choose attributes that men find attractive when drawing female characters (even non-humans). That way, we can empathize with the male characters when they find said females attractive. I mean, when was the last time the hero rescued the hidious hag in an animated movie?

Even Fiona in ogress form is fairly attractive (more so than Cameron Diaz, IMO, but there's a whole personality thing goin' IRL).

JediSoth


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Oct 10, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> True story: I used to have the hots for Jasmine when I was a teenager.




As somebody who was doing a report on Jasmine and other flowers (in college) and, wanting to put a picture into the report, just typed Jasmine into Google (with search filters off).

There, are, umm, some very talented artists out there, who, umm, have taken it upon themselves to, ummm, Divest Jasmine of her garments?  Portray her honeymoon with Alladin in graphic detail.  I won't mention stuff with Jafar or the monkey.

I believe Disney 'cleaned' up all those illegal representations of their characters on teh internet a few years ago.

It's probably still out there.  You'd just have to really hunt for it now, rather than having dozens of x-rated toons jump up on your screen in the middle of the public computer lab.

What you do with this information is, I don't want to know.


----------



## Acquana (Oct 10, 2005)

*Everyone's got one, even if they don't admit it!  >_<*

It's true!  At least _I_ think it's true.  

I mean ... As faithful as I am to Wellstar ... I am going to be having Cid Highwind's imaginary babies.  Oh yeah.


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Oct 10, 2005)

I think what's truly scary is that this isn't the most disturbing thread I've seen in Off Topic.


----------



## fett527 (Oct 10, 2005)

BiggusGeekus said:
			
		

> I think what's truly scary is that this isn't the most disturbing thread I've seen in Off Topic.





teh winnar!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Acquana (Oct 10, 2005)

BiggusGeekus said:
			
		

> I think what's truly scary is that this isn't the most disturbing thread I've seen in Off Topic.




Hey, that's the only reason I didn't ignore it.


----------



## Psion (Oct 10, 2005)

Is this how Cosplayers are born?


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 10, 2005)

Whoa. I just had a weird idea for a character race: half-Toon.

*boggles*


----------



## Psion (Oct 10, 2005)

Good lord, you just reminded me of the existence of "Cool World."

Where's that "yak" icon?


----------



## BOZ (Oct 10, 2005)

is toon-love really any worse than any of those other weird fetishes?


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Oct 10, 2005)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> I believe Disney 'cleaned' up all those illegal representations of their characters on teh internet a few years ago.
> 
> It's probably still out there.  You'd just have to really hunt for it now, rather than having dozens of x-rated toons jump up on your screen in the middle of the public computer lab.





I've got links, if anyone wants 'em.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 10, 2005)

BiggusGeekus said:
			
		

> I think what's truly scary is that this isn't the most disturbing thread I've seen in Off Topic.



 Heh. Not only that, but we're all reading it and throwing something in.

Well, some people at least. The rest of us are smart enough to keep from typing any response that would incriminate us.


----------



## Rel (Oct 10, 2005)

If The Shaman is wrong, I don't want to be right!


----------



## Templetroll (Oct 10, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> is toon-love really any worse than any of those other weird fetishes?




We'll know when they feature it as the odd death of the week on CSI!  The furry episode is a classic, and they've done clown lust, small people, heavy people, transgender, got/vampire and that weird DNA anomaly where one guy has two sets of DNA.  It's a tossup as to whether CSI or Charmed have the most interesting script meetings.   

Hmmm, I don't know if there has been a D&D episode on CSI yet.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 10, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> is toon-love really any worse than any of those other weird fetishes?



Any worse?  Do we have to rank our tolerance of weird fetishes now?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Oct 10, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> is toon-love really any worse than any of those other weird fetishes?




Having one of my friends come out of the closet and admit he's a furry lover?


----------



## der_kluge (Oct 10, 2005)

That's ridiculous... being turned on by a cartoon character.








*drool*


----------



## Rel (Oct 10, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> That's ridiculous... being turned on by a cartoon character.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yep.  That little red "x" is gettin' me hot!


----------



## demiurge1138 (Oct 10, 2005)

Der Kluge, your .img isn't showing. I'll just assume it's an anime character in a tiny skirt and move on.

And Templetroll, you just know that a D&D episode of CSI would end in a steam tunnel. It just has to.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Torm (Oct 10, 2005)

Cheetara. Jem. Shego. And pretty much every female member of the Justice League.

'Nuff said.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 10, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Any worse?  Do we have to rank our tolerance of weird fetishes now?




nope, i just put them all in the "pretend it doesn't exist to preserve my sanity" category.  



			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Having one of my friends come out of the closet and admit he's a furry lover?




been there, done that.  see point #1.


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Oct 10, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> And pretty much every female member of the Justice League.
> 
> 'Nuff said.





Flight + Mini Skirts.

I see London, I see France....

Does any photo-journalist *NOT * have pictures of Supergirl's Underwear (Assuming she wears any)?

Maybe she's got a contract with Victoria's Secret?  The new Super G-String, Hides panty-lines at any altitude!

Really, this is one of my wife's beefs with the show.  Super Girl & the other Skirt wearing, flying hotties.  Thinks every man in Metropolis spends all day looking up into the sky to get a peek at some S-Thong.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Oct 10, 2005)

Boz, he sure fought to admit that. Even though he's had pics taken of him with furries. And liking it. Moreso than his attraction towards drow.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Oct 10, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Cheetara. Jem. Shego. And pretty much every female member of the Justice League.
> 
> 'Nuff said.





I've got another friend who's gets a thrill out of Cheetara. Even to chasing down a girl dressed as her at Dragoncon one year to get a photo with her... (and looking rather goofy in the process...   )


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Oct 10, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Having one of my friends come out of the closet and admit he's a furry lover?





That might explain the Animal Attraction I feel towards Rebecca from TailSpin.  

Sheesh.  


AGGGGAAAAAGHAGHGAHAAAAGHAGGAGAGAGHHHHHH!

Legend of the Overfiend.      Repressed     memories      coming to     surface.  brain    exploding, eyes       melting.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 11, 2005)

I have a woman friend that has the hots for Aqua man.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Oct 11, 2005)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> That might explain the Animal Attraction I feel towards Rebecca from TailSpin.
> 
> Sheesh.
> 
> ...




ROFL

Which only goes to prove one thing from a post above: Torm is a furry!!!!


----------



## WayneLigon (Oct 11, 2005)

And here I thought you were talking about Rita Farr....


----------



## BOZ (Oct 11, 2005)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> Legend of the Overfiend.      Repressed     memories      coming to     surface.  brain    exploding, eyes       melting.




aiieiieeeeeeee!!!


----------



## der_kluge (Oct 11, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> And pretty much every female member of the Justice League.
> 
> 'Nuff said.





Ew!

Oh wait, my bad. She wasn't in the Justice League.


----------



## der_kluge (Oct 11, 2005)

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> Der Kluge, your .img isn't showing. I'll just assume it's an anime character in a tiny skirt and move on.




Odd. How well you know me...

Anyway, it's "The Swan" (Jun), from G-Force.


----------



## Rel (Oct 11, 2005)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> And here I thought you were talking about Rita Farr....




No, but I'd do her too.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 11, 2005)

*reframe from screaming or...just...screaming*


----------



## Acquana (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm not entirely sure why this discussion would make people uncomfortable.  Well, okay, aside from the furries, that is.  The point is that storymakers have a very nasty habit of making lots and lots of "attractive" characters be their focus, either by accident or to please the fanbase.   It seems fairly natural that if having craptons of pretty people appear in cartoons, movies, video games, whatever ... Then obviously the facial structures and body types have to appeal to _some_one.  It's less the idea that you want to search for that particular person (aka "thinking they're real") and more having a set look and attitude be attractive.  Case in point: yeah, Harrison Ford is a damn fine man.  But most women will say that Han Solo is better.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 11, 2005)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> *reframe from screaming or...just...screaming*



Methinks you meant to say 'refrain'.


----------



## Aris Dragonborn (Oct 11, 2005)

Hey, where's the love for Jessica Rabbit?

Or maybe Elinore from Ralph Bakshi's _Wizards_?


----------



## fett527 (Oct 11, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> is toon-love really any worse than any of those other weird fetishes?




Nope.  But appropriate for ENW?  There's a reason I visit certain other boards.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 11, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> Nope.  But appropriate for ENW?  There's a reason I visit certain other boards.



And that reason is...

...to download cartoon tentacle pr0n.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Oct 11, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> And that reason is...
> 
> ...to download cartoon tentacle pr0n.




ROFL

Or tentacle pr0n involving D&D iconic characters....


----------



## devilish (Oct 11, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> ROFL
> 
> Or tentacle pr0n involving D&D iconic characters....




Mialee casts Evard's Black Tentacles! 

Sorry .... I *went* there.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Oct 11, 2005)

devilish said:
			
		

> Mialee casts Evard's Black Tentacles!
> 
> Sorry .... I *went* there.




More like Mialee with a mind flayer who had a sick mind and the tentacles to use it with....  

I'd post a link but the pic is very NON Grandma friendly!


----------



## frankthedm (Oct 11, 2005)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> I believe Disney 'cleaned' up all those illegal representations of their characters on teh internet a few years ago.




Nope


----------



## BOZ (Oct 11, 2005)

y'all nasty.


----------



## Rel (Oct 11, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> y'all nasty.




Never claimed to be anything else.  Never claimed to aspire to anything else.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Oct 11, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> More like Mialee with a mind flayer who had a sick mind and the tentacles to use it with....
> 
> I'd post a link but the pic is very NON Grandma friendly!



Wait... such a thing exists?!

...

[head explodes]


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Oct 11, 2005)

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> Wait... such a thing exists?!
> 
> ...
> 
> [head explodes]




Yup. 

Scary ain't it?

That someone..... err.... some_thing_ would be willing to do Mialee......   

Hell, not even that "vanilla" cleric would do her..... he's got the hots for Alhandra and then starts acting like a virgin 15 year old when he's around her.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Oct 11, 2005)

frankthedm said:
			
		

> Nope





Goes to show someone looked to see for himself....


----------



## Wereserpent (Oct 11, 2005)

I am so going to get taunted for this but...

I often find myself attracted to anime women.

*Gets in armored car and drives off*


----------



## Captain Tagon (Oct 11, 2005)

Galeros said:
			
		

> I am so going to get taunted for this but...
> 
> I often find myself attracted to anime women.
> 
> *Gets in armored car and drives off*




Who doesn't?


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Oct 12, 2005)

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> Who doesn't?




Quoted 'cause it's true.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Oct 12, 2005)

My lust was all about Gadget from the rescue rangers.


----------



## ssampier (Oct 12, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> And that reason is...
> 
> ...to download cartoon tentacle pr0n.




Well, you know there was an episode with Princess Clara on _Drawn Together_.

What?! Why do you ask? I don't watch cartoon pr0n.


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Oct 12, 2005)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> My lust was all about Gadget from the rescue rangers.




Well that's better than _Inspector _ Gadget, I suppose.  But give that Penny a few more years.... 

And I'm sure she'd be drawn as a hottie worthy of inclusion in a D.O.A. videogame.


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 12, 2005)

One of my college friends spent four years trying to date a lesbian. He and she were great friends, but he had the hots for her, and she . . . was a lesbian. Named Alesia.

Flash forward four years, and this woman is a voice actress for video games, and a body model for a few of the female characters in Enter the Matrix. And she _also_ is one of the voice actresses for the female fox character in the latest StarFox series of games.

One day, in a bout of googling my friends, I found this:

A fan site.
Warning. This site is Grandma friendly, but only because Grandma wouldn't understand what these people are so interested in.

I don't have a problem with furries. I have some pretty odd habits myself (Here's lookin' at you, Nothingland). But when people choose a pixelated blue fox over someone who looks like Alesia, I have trouble making sense of the world. Sure, they aren't wasting four years chasing after a woman who'd never be interested in them. But they're obsessing about a person who doesn't exist!


----------



## BOZ (Oct 12, 2005)

yeah, but Alesia is a lesbian.  a _hot_ lesbian.  ain't nothin' wrong with that, now!


----------



## Captain Tagon (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks RangerWickett. I'm now officially scared out of my mind.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 12, 2005)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> Well that's better than _Inspector _ Gadget, I suppose.  But give that Penny a few more years....
> 
> And I'm sure she'd be drawn as a hottie worthy of inclusion in a D.O.A. videogame.



Hey, cut me some slack!  I was younger than the character at the time!


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 12, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Methinks you meant to say 'refrain'.




Nope...it was meant as is.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 12, 2005)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> Nope...it was meant as is.



Oh....kay. So I guess reframing from screaming is when some one takes down th old framed picture of you screaming, puts a new frame on it, and puts it back on the wall. Is that right?


----------



## Tinner (Oct 12, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> Odd. How well you know me...
> 
> Anyway, it's "The Swan" (Jun), from G-Force.




Oh Princess ... why do you spurn my love?

I'm man enough to admit that I have engaged in many teenage session of self-abuse to blue-haired anime vixens.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 12, 2005)

I've always had a thing for Trent from Daria.  He's one good looking cartoon character.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 12, 2005)

Tinner said:
			
		

> I'm man enough to admit that I have engaged in many teenage session of self-abuse to blue-haired anime vixens.



Please don't post pics...


----------



## Black Omega (Oct 12, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> More like Mialee with a mind flayer who had a sick mind and the tentacles to use it with....
> 
> I'd post a link but the pic is very NON Grandma friendly!



And now that I know it exists, I can't help but be curious.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 12, 2005)

Black Omega said:
			
		

> And now that I know it exists, I can't help but be curious.



I have to admit to a bit of the same morbid curiousity.   :\


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Oct 13, 2005)

Black Omega said:
			
		

> And now that I know it exists, I can't help but be curious.




Then get an account on the wotc boards, put your bday to make you're 18, go to the mature forums and search for the thread title "Mialee.... naked?" (or something close to that) and search thru there for the link. (that's what I'd have to do to get it again, myself...)


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 13, 2005)

You people. '-_-'


----------



## devilish (Oct 13, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Then get an account on the wotc boards, put your bday to make you're 18, go to the mature forums and search for the thread title "Mialee.... naked?" (or something close to that) and search thru there for the link. (that's what I'd have to do to get it again, myself...)




Wizards forum search is down ..... NOT that I went there looking for the Mialee picture 
 
.
.
.
ok..maybe I was... :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 13, 2005)

devilish said:
			
		

> Wizards forum search is down ..... NOT that I went there looking for the Mialee picture
> 
> .
> .
> ...



You need help. And soon.


----------



## The Shaman (Oct 13, 2005)

Wow, this thread has produced some fascinating and disturbing insights.

We watched a bit of _The Incredibles_ again tonight, and I think I know why I'm attracted to Elastigirl: she reminds me of my wife. Red hair (though my wife's is more strawberry-blonde) and brown eyes - an unusual combination. Similar figures (at least when Elastigirl isn't stretching...). Same kickass'itude.

(And my wife's bazooms were equally perky, pre-baby...)

Now, if I can just get my wife into red spandex and thigh-high black boots...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 13, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Now, if I can just get my wife into red spandex and thigh-high black boots...



You are a bad, bad man. But you already knew that didn't you?


----------



## diaglo (Oct 13, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Wow, this thread has produced some fascinating and disturbing insights.
> 
> We watched a bit of _The Incredibles_ again tonight, and I think I know why I'm attracted to Elastigirl: she reminds me of my wife. Red hair (though my wife's is more strawberry-blonde) and brown eyes - an unusual combination. Similar figures (at least when Elastigirl isn't stretching...). Same kickass'itude.
> 
> ...



i think it is the person behind the character.

Holly Hunter IMHO is a hottie.

but i remember seeing her nekked in The Piano. and then playing a bit of a hussy in Crash (1997)


----------



## Scorpionfolke (Oct 13, 2005)

*Mutations*

Heres the link for the mutation excerpt at WotC duh mutations 

& a cut & paste of 'em below

d% Mutation Type MP Cost 
01-02 Extra digit Cosmetic 0 
03-04 Fins Cosmetic 0 
05-06 Forked tongue Cosmetic 0 
07-08 Horns Cosmetic 0 
09-10 Scaly skin Cosmetic 0 
11-12 Thin fur coat Cosmetic 0 
13-14 Unnatural eyes Cosmetic 0 
15-16 Unnatural hair Cosmetic 0 
17-18 Unnatural skin Cosmetic 0 
19-20 Unnatural voice Cosmetic 0 
21-22 Acidic saliva Minor 1 
23 Adrenaline jolt Minor 3 
24 Chameleon skin Minor 1 
25-26 Claws Minor 1 
27 Darkvision Minor 3 
28 Direction sense Minor 1 
29-30 Energy diffusion Minor 2 
31-32 Fangs Minor 1 
33-34 Force barrier Minor 3 
35-36 Gill Minor 2 
37-38 Great horns Minor 1 
39 Hypersensitivity Minor 3 
40 Leaper Minor 1 
41 Living furnace Minor 3 
42 Psionic talent, minor Major 2 
43 Radiation resistance Minor 3 
44 Scaly armor Minor 3 
45-46 Scent Minor 2 
47-48 Second wind Minor 2 
49-50 Smokescreen Minor 1 
51 Tail Minor 1 
52 Thick fur coat Minor 1 
53 Thick hide Major 3 
54 Trip attack Minor 3 
55-56 Ultra immune system Minor 2 
57 Wall crawler Minor 2 
58 Webbed digits Minor 1 
59 Adaptive body Major 6 
60 Blindsight Major 5 
61 Danger sense Major 6 
62 Dual brains Major 5 
64 Echolocator Major 5 
64 Elasticity Major 5 
65-66 Energy absorption Major 4 
67-68 Enlarged form Major 6 
69-70 Exoskeleton Major 5 
71 Extra arms Major 6 
72-73 Gazing eye Major 4 
74 Pheromone attraction Major 6 
75 Plant traits Major 5 
76 Prehensile tail Major 4 
77 Prickly pear Major 4 
78-79 Psionic talent, major Major 6 
80 Psionic talent, moderate Major 4 
81 Quadruped Major 4 
82 Radioactive Major 5 
83 Shocker Major 4 
84 Skeletal reinforcement Major 5 
85-86 Stinger Major 4 
87-88 Telekinetic mind Major 5 
89-90 Telepathy Major 5 
91-92 Tentacle Major 6 
93 Venomous bite Major 4 
94 Very thick hide Major 6 
95-96 Vexing voice Major 4 
97-98 Wings Major 6 
99-100 X-Ray vision Major 6


----------



## The Shaman (Oct 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You are a bad, bad man. But you already knew that didn't you?



Yes. Yes, I did.




			
				diaglo said:
			
		

> i think it is the person behind the character.
> 
> Holly Hunter IMHO is a hottie.



I think it may be a slightly more complex than that. Holly sounds exactly like my best friend, who is in fact quite the little hottie.


----------



## devilish (Oct 13, 2005)

RE: Holly Hunter as Elastigirl --- doesn't she have a slight lisp in the movie -- that's
another cute attribute.



			
				Scorpionfolke said:
			
		

> Heres the link for the mutation excerpt at WotC duh mutations
> 
> & a cut & paste of 'em below
> 
> ...




      

Mutie Love???


----------



## megamania (Oct 13, 2005)

BiggusGeekus said:
			
		

> I think what's truly scary is that this isn't the most disturbing thread I've seen in Off Topic.



so true and lets not go there....


----------



## megamania (Oct 13, 2005)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> Flight + Mini Skirts.
> 
> I see London, I see France....
> 
> ...




folks are taking cartoons FAR too seriously these days-


----------



## megamania (Oct 13, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> y'all nasty.





thankyou.  I'll take that as a compliment.


----------



## megamania (Oct 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Oh....kay. So I guess reframing from screaming is when some one takes down th old framed picture of you screaming, puts a new frame on it, and puts it back on the wall. Is that right?




Sounds like what Courage the cowardly dog would do.


----------



## Black Omega (Oct 13, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Then get an account on the wotc boards, put your bday to make you're 18, go to the mature forums and search for the thread title "Mialee.... naked?" (or something close to that) and search thru there for the link. (that's what I'd have to do to get it again, myself...)



Thanks.  I've not even gotten to the mature forums.  Not found it, really.  But the general art forum is pretty interesting so there's plenty to look around at until I'm away from work.


----------



## elforcelf (Oct 13, 2005)

Just have belong to the right yahoo groups for these.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Oct 13, 2005)

devilish said:
			
		

> Wizards forum search is down ..... NOT that I went there looking for the Mialee picture
> 
> .
> .
> ...




 

THEIR search function never worked properly! I meant just going thru page after page of threads.... the hard way....   But that's the only way you're to find anything over there.....


----------



## Black Omega (Oct 13, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> THEIR search function never worked properly! I meant just going thru page after page of threads.... the hard way....   But that's the only way you're to find anything over there.....



That's the truth, I tried 50 different combinations of terms and didn't find a thing.  Um..just out of scientific curiousity, of course.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Oct 13, 2005)

Black Omega said:
			
		

> That's the truth, I tried 50 different combinations of terms and didn't find a thing.  Um..just out of scientific curiousity, of course.





Yeah.... riiiiiight.....


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Oct 14, 2005)

I found 'em. There're mediocre.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Oct 14, 2005)

John Q. Mayhem said:
			
		

> I found 'em. There're mediocre.




I didn't say they were great. Just that they existed...


----------



## ssampier (Oct 14, 2005)

I thought I was the only strange one.   

[size="-2"]has a thing for Nalia from BGII-Soa. [/size]


----------

